# Primer pocket tightener.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

With the price of brass and lack of availability of certain calibers it gets tough to reload sometimes. I know the major cause of loose primer pockets is high pressure load and I've been guilty of that on occasions. I've pushed a couple 257 Wbys far past a sensible level and only got two to three loads out of my Norma brass (I don't do it anymore). 
I've also had brass poop out after two mild loads. I have a bunch of .243, 338Edge and .338 Lapua AI cases with loose primer pockets that have no evidence of pending casehead separation, casehead expansion or need to be trimmed. I'm assuming, except for loose pockets, they are sound cases. I was following a thread on LongRangeHunting,com about a primer pocket tightener a guy came up with using a ball bearing. http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f28/tighten-primer-pockets-heres-how-152361/
I started a PM dialog with a guy named Phorwath and he sent me a blueprint of an idea he had. He said he couldn't find one that fit his .338 Lapua AI. So I surprised him and made him one. I tried it out and it worked quite well.

Here it is assembled. The stem down the middle of the die acts as an anvil for the post on "shell holder" to push against:









Here's a closeup of the "shell holder". The small part of the stem fits in the primer pocket. It's just shy of the bottom of the pocket so when the shoulder on the stem presses against the outside rim of the pocket, it forces brass into the pocket until the end of the stem bottoms out.









Here's the whole thing assembled with the brass in place.









If anyone has access to a lathe and wants the plans, PM me. I'll pass it on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. I have some good brass with loose pockets. I'm going to try the ball bearing method first.

Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Very cool. I have some good brass with loose pockets. I'm going to try the ball bearing method first.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> .


Explain if you would?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've heard of this but never tried it. I think you just put a big ball bearing on the shell holder, then press the case onto it. The bearing contacts the edge of the primer pocket and pushes it inward a bit. The only problem with that IMO, is if you looked at a cross section of the pocket, it wouldnt be uniform tightness... it would sortof taper inward the closer you got to the bottom of the case.

Lucky for me all my rifles are fairly common / standard sizes so I have way way more cases than I would ever wear out. I find something loose I toss it. If I had really hard to come by or custom fire-formed brass it would be a whole other ball game for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Explain if you would?


see post #1 here:
http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f28/tighten-primer-pockets-heres-how-152361/

I live in Hooterville. Where can I get a 3/4" ball bearing?

I wonder if the primer pockets get shallower with this method?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I've heard of this but never tried it. I think you just put a big ball bearing on the shell holder, then press the case onto it. The bearing contacts the edge of the primer pocket and pushes it inward a bit. The only problem with that IMO, is if you looked at a cross section of the pocket, it wouldnt be uniform tightness... it would sortof taper inward the closer you got to the bottom of the case.
> 
> Lucky for me all my rifles are fairly common / standard sizes so I have way way more cases than I would ever wear out. I find something loose I toss it. If I had really hard to come by or custom fire-formed brass it would be a whole other ball game for sure.
> 
> -DallanC


I think you're right about the pocket being tapered inward with the ballbearing. Here's a picture of the first one I made for a .308. I set the only 3/4" ballbearing I had someplace in the shop and for the life of me I can't remember where it is. :doh: So I put a 3/4" washer in it's place to help illustrate where the bearing goes.










The "shellholder" has a recess in it for the bearing to sit in. I think the shellholder with the stem on it works better. A guy from LRH.com sent me the measurements for a modified Henry Rempel primer pocket swager and I copied that. Instead of making a crater at the top of the pocket, the shoulder presses the brass down in and around the smaller part of the stem. From what I understand it also work-hardens the pocket too.


----------

